# Gulf shores 12/16



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Didn't get up early for this one and don't think it would've mattered anyway. Hit a spot around 9:00 and got into whiting pretty thick. They weren't huge, but plenty of them were worthy of the fryer. Also caught some large bluefish and a big cow nose ray on a heavier rod I slung out with cut whiting, but no redfish.

Water was dirty and rough. Probably would've had better luck with pomps down JB but didn't feel like going that far


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Didn't get up early for this one and don't think it would've mattered anyway. Hit a spot around 9:00 and got into whiting pretty thick. They weren't huge, but plenty of them were worthy of the fryer. Also caught some large bluefish and a big cow nose ray on a heavier rod I slung out with cut whiting, but no redfish.
> 
> Water was dirty and rough. Probably would've had better luck with pomps down JB but didn't feel like going that far


my buddy and I fished the beach in Gulf Shores Sunday morning and got into the pomps and whiting. got our limit of pomps by 9ish and then headed to pier to try to get some sheepshead. i put four in the cooler and my friend caught a flounder that was still hanging around. oh, also caugh one of the biggest croakers I've seen and a chunk white trout.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

nice mixed bag of fish right there never have caught any whiting. as far as taste how is whiting say compared to sheepshead


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Where the hell were you fiver?! Guess I should've gone earlier.

Good job


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

We were just east of the pier a bit.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a friend who was just east of the pier but they may have been further east of you. They didn't do very good though so I didn't come that way


----------

